# Herbert Stothart 1885-1949



## Hunt Stromberg

A leading composer working at MGM in the 1930s and 1942s. One of the films for which Stothart is best remembered: "*Pride and Prejudice*" 1949 (Hunt Stromberg/Robert Z Leonard).






Stothart's scores heavily borrowed on familiar classical music and you might detect paraphrasing in the score posted above. His scores were otherwise quite dense and from the Viennese operetta sound world.

This is one of Stothart's most famous scores; "*Queen Christina*", 1933, (Rouben Mamoulian). The sound quality is still very primitive at this time. Garbo; surely one of the most exquisite faces in cinematic history. You might notice in this restored final scene that the wind is blowing in the wrong direction; the sails one way and Garbo's hair in the reverse direction!!


----------



## Hunt Stromberg

I see I have written in error 1949; of course, "Pride and Prejudice" was made in 1940.


----------

